# Possible state record crappie caught at Hoover!



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Just read a report on another fishing site that a possible state record crappie has been caught at Hoover...

_The fish was 19" long and weighed 4.33 - lbs. He also caught a 2.55 - lb. fish along with 2 smaller ones._

Wow!!! That is one BIG crappie!!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Linky:

http://fishandtales.net/hoover.htm


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

holly sh%#!! thats HUGE!!!!!!!! :B


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

HOLY MOLY!!!!!
Looks like you can stick your hand in that fishes mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,looks like they're moving up.
kinda dispells starcraft's "dink season" fears  
what a fish,and off my spot too


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, NOW they decide to move up....

Just as I'm leaving tonight for a trip to Michigan for Pike fishing....


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like I know what lake to go to, to catch my 20"er. What's the possiblity of a 19 and 20 being in there? :B I had a feeling I should have skipped work yesterday.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW!!

What a huge SLAB!!!

:B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just one BIG reason hoover is rated one of THE top lakes in the state for fishohio catches of several species


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What's the possiblity of a 19 and 20 being in there?


 less than yesterday


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> well,looks like they're moving up.
> kinda dispells starcraft's "dink season" fears
> what a fish,and off my spot too


 I was thinking the same thing.

I hope they took some better pics than that of the fish as well. That picture is pretty grainy looking and I would love to see a sharp image of it. I am not questioning the size in any way but I think a sharper picture would show better the true size of the fish.

Congratulations to Richard Ford. I don't know if he is an OGF guy but if not someone needs to sign him up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick,

So I am assuming this would have most likely been a shallow bite? If so, I know how to start my travels when I go out the next trip.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

I thought it said it was caught in the Big Walnut Creek? That runs off of Hoover. I know Misfit fishes Hoover (as his home turf) but my house backs up to the Big Walnut. Rick, I think it was caught in "my" backyard  .
-Boom Boom


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

misfit said:


> well,looks like they're moving up.
> kinda dispells starcraft's "dink season" fears
> what a fish,and off my spot too




Not really how do u know for sure it came from hoover and not someones pond.  All the state record panfish come from ponds. Never seen any records that say other wise. All a person has to do is walk in a bait store with a fish like that and u can tell them u caught it anywhere.



There still a ton of dinks in hoover my thoughts have not changed.  Still a nice crappie where ever it came from. Congrats !!! But from hoover i dont think so. Sorry for having a diffrent opinion.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Boom Boom said:


> I thought it said it was caught in the Big Walnut Creek? That runs off of Hoover. I know Misfit fishes Hoover (as his home turf) but my house backs up to the Big Walnut. Rick, I think it was caught in "my" backyard  .
> -Boom Boom


 Are you suggesting that he snuck that one right out from underneath your nose?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

brian,yes,i'm guessing shallow too,unless it was staged.

boom-boom,it's possible it could have come from another section of the creek,but if your backyard is where i think it is,that's my bet


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

starcraft said:


> There still a ton of dinks in hoover my thoughts have not changed.  Still a nice crappie where ever it came from. Congrats !!! But from hoover i dont think so. Sorry for having a diffrent opinion.


 You could be right but I bet I know one thing for sure. The ramps at Hoover will be awfully busy the next few days.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Bkr-
That's exactly what I'm saying  , I'm generous that way!
-Boom


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> You could be right but I bet I know one thing for sure. The ramps at Hoover will be awfully busy the next few days.


That is for *certain*


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> You could be right but I bet I know one thing for sure. The ramps at Hoover will be awfully busy the next few days.




Hmmmmm Thats my point exactly could be politics.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

starcraft said:


> Not really how do u know for sure it came from hoover and not someones pond.  All the state record panfish come from ponds. Never seen any records that say other wise. All a person has to do is walk in a bait store with a fish like that and u can tell them u caught it anywhere.


 I don't see where that lucky angler has anything to gain by saying he caught it from Hoover versus a farm pond. 

That's a monster crappie  by the way.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Net said:


> I don't see where that lucky angler has anything to gain by saying he caught it from Hoover versus a farm pond.
> 
> That's a monster crappie  by the way.


 Except maybe to keep folks out of his true trophy waters. I am not implying that this happened, just adding to the intrigue.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

Net said:


> I don't see where that lucky angler has anything to gain by saying he caught it from Hoover versus a farm pond.
> 
> That's a monster crappie  by the way.


who cares where it came from I would love to catch a big one like that my
biggest is 13" and that was a fun catch. 


moose


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Holy crap man that is an awesome fish. I agree on the pic man i would have alot of pics if i got a crappie that big no doubt. Heck of a catch


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That fish is SICK huge. What a thrill, and congrats to the guy.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

A guy I work with was up there yesterday fishing around Galena and said the crappie were on fire. He said he heard about a 20" new state record crappie that was caught, I guess it was not 20" but pretty darn close!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

shane,what day are you able to get out after work?


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

We just heard that the fish was IDed by Ken Cunningham, Div. Wildlife, as a Black Crappie and it fell a bit shy of the state record. But what a pair of fish!

Longbarbels


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks jim.with the quality of the pic,it's hard to tell,but i didn't notice any bars.they don't always show well and make it hard to tell though.
still an awesome fish,and not far off the record at that.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

That is bigger than most bass that I catch! Nice Fish and Congrats to the fisherman that caught it!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

19 inch is a great catch - Two years ago I caught a 16 1/2 inch out of hoover but never weighed it. I took a few pictures of it then in the skillet it went.
I aslo had one last year on at Alum that probably would have beat the 16 1/2 inch but lost it trying to get it in the boat. I did not have a net with me and now I carrying one at all times.


----------



## RCL (Aug 23, 2004)

Give Richard some credit, he caught a hell of a crappie. it doesn't make any difference where it came from, hoover, Alum, or farm pond. And for people to say it was caught on "my " spot makes it sound like they was suppose to catch it and he wasn't. Hoover has big crappie in it, my biggest is 17.5" and it can't be be the largest in the lake or the only one. Now everyone want to run out a catch one from the same place. Get real folks, they are in there, but not enough to go around for everybody.
And to top it off with a 2.56lb.er just tells you he knows what he's doing, and some don't
CONGRATES Richard , you did one hell of a job.

RCL


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

whoah there.hold on now.almost to the person,people on this thread have complimented the man's catch.
and since i'm the one who mentioned "my spot",i'll explain so you understand,since you seem to have taken issue with that statement,and took it completely out of context.
as you know,i fish hoover,and i have fished "my spot" for over 45 years.it refers to one of my regular favorite "spots" for crappies.a general area,not the particular square foot of water he caught that fish from,wherever that might have been.
don't make assumptions about what people think,from a few words typed on the net.if you've read many of my posts over the years,you'd know i'm free with info on hoover,and have even directed many people to "my spot" and other spots.i do that so they can enjoy the fishing there as i do,and that in turn,gives me enjoyment.
for all you or i know,i could have even put richard on "my spot",and i'm glad to see it paid off for him,whether or not i did.


----------



## MothAudio (May 13, 2006)

Your comment about the "spot" was made in good fun. I'm sure everyone is happy for the guy who caught it and no one thinks it belongs to them because it may have been caught it on "their water". Decifering comments made on the web can be more difficult than actually catching the fish!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

whoa.. that thing is bohemoth..
did he catch it on corn??


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I think he caught it on power bait fishing for trout.
Oh, my bad, that was the state record saugeye from Antrim.  
Things sure get blown out of proportion sometimes!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that is a huge crappie. Biggest one from Hoover was a bit over 15. I have gotten quite a few 13s and 14s from Hoover and have lost a lot around that size but nothing compares to that one. I really wouldnt be suprised if Hoover didnt hold a state record. It's probably my favorite lake in the state besides Lake Erie.  

Misfit that had to have been my spot. Hey speaking of spots have you been up to any of the ones we usually hit around this time of year?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

been there twice earlier,but only the little ones were in.next week should be the time.better take a sick day


----------



## fishinking (May 17, 2004)

Hi all, Can someone who knows where the pic is on here post the pic po a link to the pic. I cant find it.  Thanks jimmy


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

fishinking said:


> Hi all, Can someone who knows where the pic is on here post the pic po a link to the pic. I cant find it.  Thanks jimmy


http://fishandtales.net/ford_crappie.htm


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was under the assumption that hoover itself was misfits spot and he was polite enough to share it with the rest of us. lol


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

RCL said:


> Give Richard some credit, he caught a hell of a crappie. it doesn't make any difference where it came from, hoover, Alum, or farm pond. And for people to say it was caught on "my " spot makes it sound like they was suppose to catch it and he wasn't. Hoover has big crappie in it, my biggest is 17.5" and it can't be be the largest in the lake or the only one. Now everyone want to run out a catch one from the same place. Get real folks, they are in there, but not enough to go around for everybody.
> And to top it off with a 2.56lb.er just tells you he knows what he's doing, and some don't
> CONGRATES Richard , you did one hell of a job.
> 
> RCL


 "get real folks" LOL! Yeah, we're all just an ignorant bunch of Richard haters and spot huggers. RCL, are you gonna mention that 17.5" crappie in *every* post you make?


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

That's a huge fish. Was the pic taken at the old dutchman? looks like it to me.

BTW they're all "My Spots" and all the big fish are supposed to be mine!


----------



## RCL (Aug 23, 2004)

No don't have to, just stateing the fact that there are larger crappie in there that's all. Just stateing a fact, but of course the pros know it already.


----------



## fishinking (May 17, 2004)

moose said:


> http://fishandtales.net/ford_crappie.htm


What a crappie! my biggest is 15" but know where near that weight maybe 1.50-1.75lbs out of Hoover 3 years ago near Oxbow Rd. on a bass minnie..
Moose thanks for the link i was on the Hoover site but i guess i missed it. Thanks again... Jimmy   :G


----------

